# Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglite!



## rayman (May 16, 2008)

I have an old 2AA Mini Maglites at home and the incandescent bulbs always break after a while. I don't know how but everytime i buy new ones the break after a few weeks.
So now I what to replace the incandescent bulbs with LEDs. Which one can you recommend me?
Please with onlineshop which can ship to Germany.
Thanks alot

rayman


----------



## MikeSalt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*

There we go... give it a Cree :devil:


----------



## rayman (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*



MikeSalt said:


> There we go... give it a Cree :devil:



Thanks alot :huh:. I didn't knew that it is possible to upgrade it with a Cree. That's amazing.

rayman


----------



## momonbubu (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*

Hi rayman, 

you live in Germany, right?

There is another dropin which is made in Germany, see this link. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196642

I think this one is brighter that terralux dropin.

cheers,
Giandi


----------



## MikeSalt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*

momonbubu, I cannot see the drop ins for the Minimag there, just the C and D cells. Am I missing it?


----------



## rayman (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*



MikeSalt said:


> momonbubu, I cannot see the drop ins for the Minimag there, just the C and D cells. Am I missing it?



You need to klick on 'LED Umrüstung' in the menu. It means LED conversion. But there I can only find the Terralux and the Nite Ize conversions.
I don't want to spend to much on the conversion. I just bought a JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S. and just want that the my Maglite works again because I had it for such a long time. 

rayman


----------



## roymail (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*

*rayman*, there have been heat issues with the Terralux cree model which result in reliability problems. There's a washer mod thread somewhere that helps heat sinking. This is too unstable for me. It seems that Terralux has no problem replacing defective drop ins but that's a PITA.

Not nearly as bright as a cree but brighter than the stock incandescent bulb is the SMJLED replacement from Lighthound. Check it out here. And, the batteries last for hours and hours and hours.


----------



## Rossymeister (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*

I am going to recommend the Nite-ize 1 watt Drop In.

Cheap.Long Running.Effective.

-Aaron


----------



## rayman (May 16, 2008)

Have the Terralux TLE-5 MiniStar2 also heat-problems?

mfG lukrab


----------



## momonbubu (May 16, 2008)

sorry for not being specific:
there is a dropin for [email protected] made in germany. The person who make it is Mr. Sven Dittmann.

you can see the video of its creation in

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8puzgXr3ivY and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvhBPQbnjHk

seeing from the vids, this baby is damn bright.

his website is http://www.led4more.de/ and you can contact him personally at [email protected]


i have ordered one of this baby, ill give the review after i receive the module, i almost forgot there is a review of this module by Mr. Urahara in the link that i gave u in the first post.


Cheers mate,

Giandi


----------



## Blue72 (May 16, 2008)

Rayman

the heat issue has been debateable

I have 2 cree tle-5ex and neither have heat issues. One of the lights I use alot.

I have let these things run for a long time with the head off and they where warm to the touch but not hot.

You might want to look at the smjled as well, I love those things! They put out 15 lumens and run for 30 hours. The best part is that they are only $7. These are awesome for camping ( I dont bring spare batteries anymore) or if you have kids that likes to kill batteries.


----------



## MattK (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*



roymail said:


> *rayman*, there have been heat issues with the Terralux cree model which result in reliability problems. There's a washer mod thread somewhere that helps heat sinking. This is too unstable for me. It seems that Terralux has no problem replacing defective drop ins but that's a PITA.
> 
> Not nearly as bright as a cree but brighter than the stock incandescent bulb is the SMJLED replacement from Lighthound. Check it out here. And, the batteries last for hours and hours and hours.



Incorrect. 

Very early hand-made units of the TLE-5EX's with SSC's had some heat issues because they were inadequately epoxied, this was fixed in mass production shortly after introduction. The switch to K2 TFFT's and CREE LED's was made specifically to address the poor thermal handling qualities of the SSC emitters. The CREE based model has never had any issues.


----------



## FsTop (May 16, 2008)

No-one seems to have pointed out that the upgrade would be more costly than buying a brand-new CREE light - maybe this one?


----------



## Blue72 (May 16, 2008)

FsTop said:


> No-one seems to have pointed out that the upgrade would be more costly than buying a brand-new CREE light - maybe this one?


 
Everyone is aware of cheap bright chinese lights available.

However there is something special to many people about maglites. It was the first well made quality flashlight for many of us.

Even though there are brighter lights. The maglite is timeless and can be upgraded over time.

Many popular flashlights have come and go in the past few years on CPF, but the Mag is still a classic.


----------



## rayman (May 16, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> Everyone is aware of cheap bright chinese lights available.
> 
> However there is something special to many people about maglites. It was the first well made quality flashlight for many of us.
> 
> ...



That's why I want to buy the LED conversion kit for my Maglite. I think I had it for years and it was always a good flashlight.
Thanks for all your advices.

rayman


----------



## Midnightrun (May 16, 2008)

let us know what led you will go with


----------



## Black Rose (May 16, 2008)

I have the Nite Ize 1w LED upgrade in all 3 of my 2AA minimags and am happy with them.

I actually prefer them over my 3W 2AA MagLED.


----------



## GPB (May 16, 2008)

I second the recomendation for the Nite Ize drop in. The one I got came with the IQ Tailcap switch which I love. I know some people have a problem with the resistance of the switch diminishing the light output, but I still find mine very bright, and I love the 3 levels of output and the 15 minute auto shutoff, since this is the light that is given to my kids when the boogeyman might be under the bed. Its not as bright as the AA MagLED, but its considerably brighter than the original incan Minimag. If the original poster was happy with his stock minimag, but didn't like the durability, he'll love the Nite Ize drop in.

Here is a link to the manufacturer's website for information:

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=28&product_id=146


----------



## gunga (May 16, 2008)

PLease check out this big thread on Maglite upgrades. It's not a sticky yet, but should be!


http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=193434


----------



## f22shift (May 16, 2008)

i like the niteize 3led dropin. it's very simple, no switch to fail. no modes to confuse non-flashaholics. under $5. something like 20-30 lumens, long lasting 10+hrs?
great as a borrow flashlight. 
and
while you are there you can pickup some krylon squeeze art glow in the dark 3d paint. under $2. good for filling up the gaps between the leds for easy to find glow and a little bling bling factor.


----------



## roymail (May 16, 2008)

*Very early hand-made units of the TLE-5EX's with SSC's had some heat issues because they were inadequately epoxied, this was fixed in mass production shortly after introduction. The switch to K2 TFFT's and CREE LED's was made specifically to address the poor thermal handling qualities of the SSC emitters. The CREE based model has never had any issues. *

Matt from Battery Junction has far more experience with these modules than me. Feel free to disregard my earlier remarks as I'm sure Matt knows what he's talking about.

I recall reading about these heat issues and washer mods, but Matt's explanation puts it in proper context. And, I'm glad to read that Terralux has fixed the earlier problem.


----------



## Midnightrun (May 16, 2008)

f22shift said:


> i like the niteize 3led dropin. it's very simple, no switch to fail. no modes to confuse non-flashaholics. under $5. something like 20-30 lumens, long lasting 10+hrs?


 
they are actually closer to 5-8 lumens


----------



## yellow (May 16, 2008)

ganz ehrlich: kübeln!
oder als Erinnerung an alte Zeiten behalten,

kauf Dir stattdessen gleich was richtiges, eine *Fenix L2D-Q5 *
kostet zwar ca. 1/3 mehr als ein Insert für die Minimag, aber das ist Top, besser geht nicht:

http://www.led-shop24.de/hochleistu.../fenix-led-taschenlampen-flashlight/index.htm
oder
www.qualityflashlights.at
oder
www.fenix-store.com wennst woanders bestellen möchtest
("cpf 8" als "cupon code" für 8 % Rabatt

Hab selber immer bei fenix-store bestellt...


----------



## rayman (May 16, 2008)

yellow said:


> ganz ehrlich: kübeln!
> oder als Erinnerung an alte Zeiten behalten,
> 
> kauf Dir stattdessen gleich was richtiges, eine *Fenix L2D-Q5 *
> ...



Komm das ist doch gemein gegenüber unserer Amrikanischer Freunde deutsch zu reden:huh:.

Yes like I said in some threads before I bought the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S. and like I had the MagLite for such a long time and is my first flashlight. I want to fix it.

Edit: I found the Terralux TLE-5 LED Upgrade on eBay from a German seller. I somehow like the Terralux more than the Nite Ize. And if you buy something in the USA there is usually 20$ shipping.

Aber Danke für den Tipp. Fenix rules.
rayman


----------



## rayman (May 17, 2008)

I want a new lens for my Mini Maglite. Does anybody know where to get a good glass lens for my AA Mini Maglite?

rayman


----------



## cheetokhan (May 17, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> Everyone is aware of cheap bright chinese lights available.
> 
> However there is something special to many people about maglites. It was the first well made quality flashlight for many of us.
> 
> ...



And the Mag comes in a variety of cool colors, not just boring black.


----------



## cheetokhan (May 17, 2008)

I just tried out the NiteIze NIQ-07-1WC, 1 Watt LED upgrade. Found it on sale at Target a couple weeks ago for about $10.
This is the package that includes the LED assembly, reflector, and multi-mode tail switch. I chose not to use the tail switch; I just want on and off.
I really like the LED module. Much brighter than the original incandescent bulb with a very smooth, even beam and the LED draws a little over half the current consumed by the original bulb. 
It looks like LRB-07-1W at Battery Junction is the same LED upgrade without the switch for about $14. I'll probably order a few of those since Target is sold out now


----------



## Bubba66 (May 17, 2008)

I just ordered one of Sven's LED upgrade can't wait to get it.

I have the cree that I bought at battery junction 
and I have the nite eyes one too. 
of the 2 (cree & Nite eyes) the cree is much brighter.

Bubba


----------



## sniper (May 17, 2008)

I think the Nite Ize 3 led drop-in is the best $5 worth in flashlightdom. I have had and given away lots of them. My granddaughters love their Nite Ize Mini Mags. 

On the other hand, I got the PC based SMJLED unit from Lighthound and put one in a G.I. angle head light for my son, which he likes. Not barn burning bright, but very usable. 

By mistake, I dropped one of the 2 cell units into my 3Dcell workbench flashlight, and it gave the BRIGHTEST, whitest light I had ever seen...for about 30 seconds. 

I just checked the package of my spare light unit, and it says TLE5 Hmmmm...I thought I had the TLE2. WORTH THE MONEY! The emitter popped off the wafer, and Terralux replaced it with no quibble. 

Whatever you get for your Mini-Mags, it will only make a great light better. The tail cap switch, With attached lanyard is a great unit, too.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 17, 2008)

rayman said:


> I want a new lens for my Mini Maglite. Does anybody know where to get a good glass lens for my AA Mini Maglite?
> 
> rayman



HERE Just order a 22.61 size.


----------



## Seekerrr (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*



MikeSalt said:


> There we go... give it a Cree :devil:



I have this upgrade and love it. I combined it with the Nite-Ize IQ tailcap switch that gives the 2AA Mini Maglite 3 brightness levels and 3 modes (constant on, slow strobe and fast strobe, though the fast strobe is really a super-slow strobe by most people's standards). But the brightness levels are quite functional. The only (very mild) complaint I have about the Terralux LED combined with the IQ switch is that you have to actuate the head in the "on" position for the switch to work, but the LED/reflector combo is such that just a gnat's eyelash of a turn beyond the "on" position puts the focus out of whack so that there's a "black hole" right in the middle of the hot-spot. I carry this flashlight on my duty belt in a leather open-top holster and it's quite seldom that I draw the light and am able to turn it on with the IQ switch without having to turn the head on first. The optimum focus is so close to the on/off position that it can't ride in the holster without it moving just enough to either turn it off or open up the black hole in the hot-spot. Truth is though that it took way more words than it's worth to describe it. It really is an almost insignificant complaint. The switch and the Terralux upgrade is well worth the 30-odd bucks.


----------



## Brownstone (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Upgrade a 2AA Mini Maglites!*



Seekerrr said:


> The optimum focus is so close to the on/off position that it can't ride in the holster without it moving just enough to either turn it off or open up the black hole in the hot-spot.




Take out the LED drop-in. Look at the top of the MiniMag and find the part that says "Do Not Remove". Remove that part by pulling straight out. Replace your drop-in. The switch should now be deactivated.

Some drop-ins have a protrusion that will cause the switch to still activate. In these cases, use a washer as a spacer between the body tube and the drop-in.


----------



## CLHC (May 19, 2008)

I have both the TerraLux Cree and NiteEyez ones for my Mini.Maglite, but for some reason or another, don't know why the light on the TerraLux version is "yellow"[ish]? :thinking:

Can't tell by the following pix shot, but here's how it appears from about 10 feet away.


----------



## Burgess (May 19, 2008)

To Rayman --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !

:welcome:




I can *highly recommend *the TerraLux TLE-5EX (Cree)
upgrade, mentioned in post # 2.


Absolutely love this module. :thumbsup:


Bet you will, also.



I've been a big fan of the Mini-Maglite,
since it was introduced in late 1984.


( Here is my story, if anyone is interested: )

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141266



This is a *splendid upgrade* to an old, reliable friend.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## rayman (May 19, 2008)

hi Burgess,

Thanks. Nice story :twothumbs.
my story with my Mini Maglite is similar. I had it for more than 10 years, bought it in Italy on vacation. It was a good light for a long time but some weeks ago it started to break the bulbs very fast. Then two weeks ago my brother bought himself a Fenix L1D and I was amazed how one single LED could be so bright. So I thought I need a new light like the L1D. After a long search online I found the CandlePowerForums :huh: and the JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S.. But then I also thought i had the Maglite for such a long time I couldn't let it get dusty. So I decided to get a LED for it because of the longer runtime and the brighter light.

Can you post a picture of your Mini Maglite? I'm very interested how it looks like after this long time.

rayman


----------



## Blue72 (May 19, 2008)

Have you checked ebay

There is a particular seller who sells a lot of the CREE tle-5ex for $17.99 and only $3 for shipping.


----------



## sniper (May 20, 2008)

CLHC said:


> I have both the TerraLux Cree and NiteEyez ones for my Mini.Maglite, but for some reason or another, don't know why the light on the TerraLux version is "yellow"[ish]? :thinking: QUOTE]
> 
> 
> CLHC;
> ...


----------



## Swagg (May 20, 2008)

I've got the Terralux TLE-5EX with the IQ Switch and it is quite amazing how much better and more usable this light is. My buddies with SF's were really impressed as well and one is making one for himself as his EDC.


----------



## Swagg (May 20, 2008)

I've got the Terralux TLE-5EX with the IQ Switch and it is quite amazing how much better and more usable this light is. My buddies with SF's were really impressed as well and one is making one for himself as his EDC.


----------



## rayman (May 20, 2008)

Swagg said:


> I've got the Terralux TLE-5EX with the IQ Switch and it is quite amazing how much better and more usable this light is. My buddies with SF's were really impressed as well and one is making one for himself as his EDC.



I'm going to buy the same from eBay. I thinks the best for a Mini Maglite.

rayman


----------



## CLHC (May 20, 2008)

sniper said:


> Dunno what they call it now, but in past days, that used to be known as the called the "great luxeon (Cree?) lottery".
> 
> The tints varied from what was termed "tomcat pee green" to "bright white". There were many shades in between. Pale green to blue-violets of various shades.
> 
> The manufacturers seem to have tightened up their specs now, because people didn't like the off shades, but there are still variations, due to manufacturing differences, but most are very usable.


The the drop-in LED in my Mini.Mag is TerraLUX TLE-5EX MiniStar2 EXTREME. Maybe it's one of the "factory seconds" or "irregulars" that was thrown into the bin? :shrug:


----------



## rayman (May 22, 2008)

So now that I'm going to buy the TLE-5EX I need some good batteries. Can you recommend me some good ones?
Somewhere in the CPF I heard that you can't use the 14500s but AA with 3.0V. Is that right?

rayman


----------



## yellow (May 22, 2008)

is there a new one? Because I only see one with the old Luxes?
http://www.led-shop24.de/hochleistu...ralux-ministar2-extreme-tle-5ex-140-lumen.htm

14500 are NOT possible, as, even with a Cree or Seoul, the circuit will still be step-up. Voltage with 14500s, or 3 V cells, will be too much.


*anyway, I stay with my opinion: get a Fenix L2D instead*.
€ 30,-- just for the insert (without s/h), which is only single level, does not offer any good heatsinking, ..., 
crap!
As soon as You use an actual multilevel light, You will wonder why You did not already got one years ago.

take snipers advise for the MiniMag: try to get an old SMJled, drill that 5mm hole in the reflector and insert Lithium batts, leave the Mag as emergency light.
You only loose the knurling on the grip, that nice feel in the hand and the color choices; the only things the MM is still the best of the breed.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 24, 2008)

Am I the only one still running an old school Sandwich?


----------



## kramer5150 (May 25, 2008)

+1 vote for the nite-ize 3LED module. Its around 9 Lumens and SUPER floody, a great close proximity light. It will run for a long time too, on any kind of AA battery. It illuminates the inside of a large tent perfectly in the middle of the night when your eyes are dilated to darkness. For $5-6 it will transform an OEM incan MM. I have MUCH brighter lights, with MUCH better color tint... yet theres something about this MM that keeps me using it. Color tint remains my biggest complaint, it is VERY blue.:green:


----------



## Blue72 (May 25, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> Am I the only one still running an old school Sandwich?


 
Those things are great, I just do not see any with the new generation of LED's. They all seem to be old Luxeon led


----------



## Gunner12 (May 25, 2008)

Darkzero has made some sandwiches.


----------



## Blue72 (May 26, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Darkzero has made some sandwiches.


 
WOW!!!!!!

Those look like the nicest Drop ins I have seen. They seem to put out over 120 lumens.


----------



## Bubba66 (May 28, 2008)

Bubba66 said:


> I just ordered one of Sven's LED upgrade can't wait to get it.
> 
> I have the cree that I bought at battery junction
> and I have the nite eyes one too.
> ...


 

I recieved Sven's L.E.D. upgrade for the mini mag today all I can say is WOW!! Its now the brightest mini mag I have. 

Bubba


----------



## Toohotruk (May 28, 2008)

Bubba66 said:


> I recieved Sven's L.E.D. upgrade for the mini mag today all I can say is WOW!! Its now the brightest mini mag I have.
> 
> Bubba



Pictures???


----------



## Bubba66 (May 28, 2008)

Please forgive my picture taking abilities. Oh the lights were about 7' from the back ground pics were taken at the same distance.
The Light on the left is the cree and the Light on the right is Sven's upgrade.
Bubba


----------



## Burgess (May 28, 2008)

Very impressive ! :thumbsup:



What's the *Current Draw*, at the tailcap ?

_


----------



## Bubba66 (May 28, 2008)

I'd like to know that one myself. I'll try to post that tomorrow. 
gotta work tomorrow.

Bubba


----------



## Toohotruk (May 29, 2008)

WOW!!! Very impressive!!! oo:


----------



## tygger (May 29, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> Am I the only one still running an old school Sandwich?




Madmax Lite Lux3T with Kroll clickie still going strong. Still remember how impressed I was the day I got it.


----------



## Brownstone (May 29, 2008)

I wish I could see a side-by-side beamshot with other 2xAA dropins to compare to. Like the Nite-Ize or TerraLux.

Even without, this is a nice looking piece of work.


----------



## Bubba66 (May 29, 2008)

Ok measured the currents of the LED's
Sven's LED - 1.007A yes one amp
Terra Lux (cree) - 560mA
Nite-Ize - 248mA

Brownstone

The pic above post #51 The left beam is a Terra Lux XRE-7090 by cree.
Maybe later tonight I'll take another pic with all 3 LED side by side.
Gotta go mow the yard right now :mecry:


----------



## Burgess (May 29, 2008)

Thank you, Bubba66, for that info !

:wave:


Wow, it draws *1,000 milliamps* ! ! ! 


No WONDER it's brighter than the TerraLux TLE-5EX (Cree).

_


----------



## Bubba66 (May 29, 2008)

Your welcome Burgess glad I could be of assistance.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 29, 2008)

post #36 & #38
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2496744#post2496744


----------



## momonbubu (May 31, 2008)

Bubba66 said:


> I recieved Sven's L.E.D. upgrade for the mini mag today all I can say is WOW!! Its now the brightest mini mag I have.
> 
> Bubba



Second to this. I received my sven dropin yesterday, and i can tell you this is the brightest minimag module I've ever seen. (Ive got terralux k2 flipchip dropin and terralux 7090 cree dropin, but the brightness not even close to sven's dropin)
and after read bubba measurement, no wonder this thing is sooo bright.


Giandi


----------



## Blue72 (May 31, 2008)

I wonder how Svens drop in compares to the minimag auroralite. 

Could this be the light that tops the auroralite?!?!


----------

